# A different trade....



## Beezer (3 Mar 2013)

If you had to start over again which 3 trades would you have chosen? Why?


----------



## GreenMarine (17 Sep 2013)

Steward, Hull Tech, and Bos'n.

I'm Currently a Suptech going for a OT to Steward I see it as a Navy only Support trade (Flight Steward is a specialty trade). 
I add that in thinking of a Job/career post military which one will the market be looking for and which ones will I be able to fulfill. 

Hull tech as again it's Navy Only, and alot of duties that will gain lots of experience wood working, plumbing, fire fighting...etc.

Bos'n as I didnt feel like being stuck in the OPS room and they seemed to be the do all when I was on ship.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (19 Sep 2013)

Armoured Soldier : why walk when you can ride.

Weapons Technician - Land : guns are cool.

Geomatics Technician : Apparently just about anyone can make sergeant.


----------



## Beezer (20 Sep 2013)

So Infantry, Supply Tech and RMS did nothing for you?

I thought of Supply Tech then remembered the disgruntled ones at Base Clothing. I thought of Truckers until I deployed with them and then chose Tfc Tech after working with them in Longue-Pointe.


----------

